# america.avi



## Bobskunk (Mar 3, 2011)

[yt]NutFkykjmbM[/yt]


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 4, 2011)

Cant play it. :C


----------



## BRN (Mar 4, 2011)

That's pretty disgusting. "Stupid terrorists; go home, go home, go home - you beat your woman and you beat your children... why don't you go beat up your wife, like you do every night... go have sex with a nine year old-"

You're gonna need to fix your YT tags, though, Bob.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 4, 2011)

Yep, the US constitution says America is a nation under one religion. Christianity. Except that part was added in during the 50's.

I believe it was stated at the writing of the constitution that the US was open for any religion, and that even if people wanted to preach Muhammadism, they'd find a pulpit to do it from. Great research guys. Nice job threatening a charity event for various good causes.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 4, 2011)

Moving to the tube.
Seriously, how hard can it be?


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 4, 2011)

[yt]NutFkykjmbM[/yt]

^ Since it wasn't showing up in OP for me


People are fucking ignorant. It's sad that _this_ is what they use their abilities for. They could change anything in the world, and they fucking target a charity event, as if it's going to effect Shariah law in other parts of the world?
No. All that's changing is the amount of relief going to homeless and such.


----------



## Deo (Mar 4, 2011)

GODDAMNIT IT FUCKERS THIS IS NOT HOW WE PROMOTE AMERICAN DIVERSITY

WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE?
MUSLIMS ARE AMERICANS.
MUSLIMS DIED IN 9/11.
MUSLIMS FIGHT AND DIE FOR THEIR COUNTRY WHICH IS AMERICA.
MUSLIM DOES NOT EQUAL TERRORIST.
MUSLIMS ARE NOT EVIL.
FUCKERS.
FUCK YOU ALL.
FUCK AMERICA.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 4, 2011)

BETTER DEAD THAN RED STATE.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 4, 2011)

I almost choked on all that ignorance.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 4, 2011)

I can't watch this.  It makes me sick to my stomach to see this hatred, and fills me with such rage and sadness that I'm shaking from it.

I believe in people getting back what they give out, and it is my wish that every protester at that rally gets everything that's coming to them.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 4, 2011)

But I thought God and Allah were the same dude (correct me if I'm wrong on this, though)?

Hopefully we'll get the opportunity to piss on the graves of these idiots in a few decades.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh, it's Orange County, that explains it.


----------



## Zenia (Mar 4, 2011)

=___= Watching that made me sick. I don't understand how people can do that. T___T


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 4, 2011)

Ironically, the large Persian population in Irvine (where I grew up) and south OC is about as conservative as it gets. They're pretty solidly Republican. They're trying to chase away their own voting bloc.



I like that quote from the guy who said that he can't "go back home" because he was born and raised there in Fullerton.


----------



## Vibgyor (Mar 4, 2011)

i have not watched this video yet, but from the replies i've seen, watching it is just going to piss me off.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 4, 2011)

Watching this made me want to give a personal apology and hug to every one of them who walked through that and into the building. Like Fuzzy mentioned, "I'm being told to go back home. I'm actually from Fullerton, [CA] so I don't know where back home is for me."


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey sorry guys I posted this somewhere and it "had to be approved", and I realized I fucked up the youtube tags AFTER I had clicked submit.  There was nothing for me to edit, and I assumed it was lost forever.

I actually only found this thread again (IN AN ENTIRELY DIFFERENT FORUM THAN THE ONE IN WHICH I ORIGINALLY POSTED IT) when someone else pointed out that Aden STOEL MY YOUTUBES

EDIT: blame cerbrus, other similar threads had been moved to lynxplox before so that's where I posted it.  "The Tube" is for movies, tv, music, so it's not "how hard can it be" but "why would I post this in The Tube"


----------



## Aden (Mar 4, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> Aden STOEL MY YOUTUBES


 
Just to spite you, of course |3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 4, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> I actually only found this thread again (IN AN ENTIRELY DIFFERENT FORUM THAN THE ONE IN WHICH I ORIGINALLY POSTED IT) when someone else pointed out that Aden STOEL MY YOUTUBES


 IT WAS ME! I'M THE HERO!




[/Zoidberg]


----------



## paxil rose (Mar 4, 2011)

Yep. Clearly a strictly American problem. No other country anywhere would ever do such a despicable thing. 

Except these guys.

http://www.haaretz.com/news/u-k-troubled-by-increasingly-violent-anti-islam-protests-1.8030

And uh... these guys.

http://www.deadlinenews.co.uk/2009/...-to-stage-anti-islam-protest-in-glasgow-1971/

...and with the occasional Frenchman getting in on the fun...

http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Euro...00-to-anti-Muslim-pork-sausage-party-in-Paris

But yeah dog, fuck America. I'm all informed and shit, I saw some freaks scream on YouTube and have formed a well weighted opinion. Aren't I politically conscious!


----------



## Alstor (Mar 4, 2011)

One of the protesters was a bit older than me.

I don't think change, tolerance, and acceptance will ever come to the US.


----------



## CodArk2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Tycho said:


> BETTER DEAD THAN RED STATE.


 
If you bothered to learn where this "protest" was, it was in california, which is a blue state. 

Also ironic that you condemn these people as hatemongers for what they say (though I don't personally agree with it) , but then say all republicans must die because they have a different political system than you, even though that is a minority in the republican party. Just a tad hypocritical, but this is typical of some on the left. Hate from the left is OK, but hate from the right is evil and must be stopped.




paxil rose said:


> Yep. Clearly a strictly American problem. No other country anywhere would ever do such a despicable thing.
> 
> But yeah dog, fuck America. I'm all informed and shit, I saw some freaks scream on YouTube and have formed a well weighted opinion. Aren't I politically conscious!



Its common on the left to pretend that we in america are the only one with these issues, when usually other nations are just as bad or worse. they obviously haven't  seen anti american protests in muslim nations before. They seem to think you can only have hatred nd be racist if you are white and/or christian.


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 4, 2011)

paxil rose said:


> fuck America


 
pretty much

But as a serious response yes it's terrible elsewhere too.  And?  Fuck those countries too.  Do you want to award yourself a prize for "discovery that Bobskunk has a double standard?"

"Oh he's got an issue with something that is happening in the United States?  Obviously he has no problem with it anywhere else, he just wants to hate America!  My fursona is a crying eagle!"

Fuck you.  Anti-Muslim protests, like any other bigoted protests, are awful no matter where they happen.  Bigoted protests like this one, taking place in my own country, bother me even more.  I'm sorry I have some fucking standards about how I think my fellow countrymen should behave instead of devolving into an angry racist rabble.  I believe that this country has a great capacity to do great things but for whatever reason this is what the populace spends its time on.  Wisconsin is a rare exception, though I fucking hope it wakes up a new labor movement in this country.

Why do you hate America so much by having such low standards?  What next, "Saudi Arabia tortures prisoners, why can't we torture too?  Why can't we be more like repressive third world countries?"



CodArk2 said:


> If you bothered to learn where this "protest" was, it was in california, which is a blue state.
> 
> Also ironic that you condemn these people as hatemongers for what they say (though I don't personally agree with it) , but then say all republicans must die because they have a different political system than you, even though that is a minority in the republican party. Just a tad hypocritical, but this is typical of the left. Hate from the left is OK, but hate from the right is evil and must be stopped.



Outside of the cities and in the north, California is pretty red.  This protest took place in Orange County.  Your statement is like assuming an anti-war protest in Austin is representative of the entire state's sentiment, instead of being a pocket of contrasting views.  The difference is, the liberal population in Austin is outweighed by the conservative population of the rest of the state, whereas in California, it is not.  Try thinking once in a while.

They may be a minority of their base, but they are pandered to quite often.  You can't even get most major Republican figures to say "Obama is a Christian, not a Muslim" because of these very people.

lol @ "no hate like liberal hate"




> Its common on the left to pretend that we in america are the only one with these issues, when usually other nations are just as bad or worse. they obviously haven't  seen anti american protests in muslim nations before. They seem to think you can only have hatred nd be racist if you are white and/or christian.


 
shut up you privileged nerd


----------



## CodArk2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> Outside of the cities and in the north, California is pretty red.  This protest took place in Orange County.  Your statement is like assuming an anti-war protest in Austin is representative of the entire state's sentiment, instead of being a pocket of contrasting views.  The difference is, the liberal population in Austin is outweighed by the conservative population of the rest of the state, whereas in California, it is not.  Try thinking once in a while.



I know most of california is republican, as is...most of the nation really.  But the rather ignorant label there said "Rather dead than red" while california is NOT a red state. That image was also pretty offensive, not that it matters to you, after all, hating on the right wing is acceptable here. Now if the right were to come out with something that said " Save America, drive the Democrats into the sea" it would be hatemongering, but "kill republicans" is A-OK. Hypocrite.



Bobskunk said:


> They may be a minority of their base, but they are pandered to quite often.  You can't even get most major Republican figures to say "Obama is a Christian, not a Muslim" because of these very people.



Most honestly don't care if he is muslim or christian or buddhist. It is actually a fringe the left tries to make into the mainstream right wing and pretend we are all that way when we aren't.



Bobskunk said:


> lol @ "no hate like liberal hate"



Because Liberal hate is hypocritical. I just love the fact that liberals pride themselves in their supposed love, tolerance, political correctness and acceptance of people from all backgrounds, religions and sexual orientations. But, when it really comes down to it, the only people that they tolerate are those who agree with their point of view. If you disagree you are a racist, backwards, bigoted, hateful, angry, sheltered, stupid, intolerant, Bible thumping, right wing conservative. This kind of stereotyping , if it came from the right, would be an example of how bigoted and intolerant we are. But from the left its alright. Again, hypocrites. 




Bobskunk said:


> shut up you privileged nerd



hah, like you know me. anyone that watches the left knows that you can only be hateful if you aren't white, christian or conservative. If you are anything else you are an evil hatemonger, usually for simple things like existing, let alone expressing actual opinions.


----------



## paxil rose (Mar 4, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> pretty much
> 
> But as a serious response yes it's terrible elsewhere too.  And?  Fuck those countries too.  Do you want to award yourself a prize for "discovery that Bobskunk has a double standard?"
> 
> ...


 
Doho, I'd hit a nerve there, son? Sorry that you're just a hippy faggot that God forbid somebody call a gaggle of tards by exactly what it and shatter your big deal of about BIGGOTED STOOPID MURIKANS, but I can't say that I didn't enjoy how you then tried to turn the topic to "WHAT BITCH WHAT I'LL BET YOU WANNA TORTURE SAND ******* TOO HUH FUCK YOU". Well, that's and the fact that you concluded that I *must* be a Republican/Conservative/pro Muslim basher just over it, that was kind of sweet too.

Get it together, crybaby. I know you've got this whole 'left wing radical' gimmick posting shit going on, but at least try not to look like a total fucking crybaby when God forbid somebody calls out you on it.


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 4, 2011)

So you guys really don't have a problem with this, I see.

Wanna have sex?


----------



## paxil rose (Mar 4, 2011)

I kind of wanted to see how you were going to rationalize the whole "Anyone who has an opinion anywhere _near_ to the right of mine is clearly a Nazi curbstomper and warrants a WALL OF TEXT REPLY informing them that they're Mart-Cart ridin gay bashing ****** knocker cross burners".

or how you came to the conclusion that because I said they were fringe lunatics and not a purely American phenomenon that somehow I'm a-ok with it.


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 4, 2011)

paxil rose said:


> I kind of wanted to see how you were going to rationalize the whole "Anyone who has an opinion anywhere _near_ to the right of mine is clearly a Nazi curbstomper and warrants a WALL OF TEXT REPLY informing them that they're Mart-Cart ridin gay bashing ****** knocker cross burners".
> 
> or how you came to the conclusion that because I said they were fringe lunatics and not a purely American phenomenon that somehow I'm a-ok with it.


 
You didn't want an actual discussion.  So why give you one?

Up until your post the only thing from me on the actual topic was the non-serious title of the thread: america.avi.  You were the one that came to the conclusion that this thread was about how awful the United States is instead of how awful the protesters in the video are.  Lots of assuming going around on both our parts, isn't there!!!

Your "Yeah well other countries do it too" post read like excuses and deflection.  They were irrelevant.  Your aim was to make the false claim that I only have a problem with America.  If you wanted to, your very same links would have made the thread into "there a bunch of bigoted assholes everywhere," but that's not what you were trying to do.

Do you really believe these people are in the fringe?  If so, then they wouldn't have support among the populace and politicians, and their words/actions would be easily ignored.  Oklahoma passing legislation to ban Sharia law shows that an entire state is willing to enact sweeping and frivolous laws meant only to condemn and isolate Muslims as the other/the enemy.  Saying Oklahoma did a fucked up thing does not mean I give Germany and France and other countries a pass for banning headscarves, just like saying this protest is terrible does not mean other anti-Muslim protests in other countries are not terrible.

I'm sorry I upset you for posting a recent video of a bunch of assholes that happened to take place in the United States.  I'm also sorry for letting myself get upset over your year old "counterexamples" to an argument you were trying to put in my mouth.

Speaking of putting things in my mouth I'm 100% serious about my last post.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 4, 2011)

CodArk2 said:


> I know most of california is republican, as is...most of the nation really.  But the rather ignorant label there said "Rather dead than red" while california is NOT a red state. That image was also pretty offensive, not that it matters to you, after all, hating on the right wing is acceptable here. Now if the right were to come out with something that said " Save America, drive the Democrats into the sea" it would be hatemongering, but "kill republicans" is A-OK. Hypocrite.



Oh, fuck off.  Seriously.  I hate the right.  I hate you.   I'm sick of you right-wing fuckheads playing the "YOU'RE LIBERALS, YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE NICE AND PEACEFUL AND STUFF" card, as you jam knives into our fucking backs. We're pissed.  We're liberals and we're REALLY FUCKING ANGRY.  You assholes are a bigger enemy to me and my way of life than Aziz the brown person from Outer Wherethefuckistan EVER was.


----------



## CodArk2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Oh, fuck off.  Seriously.  I hate the right.  I hate you.   I'm sick of you right-wing fuckheads playing the "YOU'RE LIBERALS, YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE NICE AND PEACEFUL AND STUFF" card, as you jam knives into our fucking backs. We're pissed.  We're liberals and we're REALLY FUCKING ANGRY.  You assholes are a bigger enemy to me and my way of life than Aziz the brown person from Outer Wherethefuckistan EVER was.



You liberals don't have much right to be angry. You have the presidency and the senate, and until recently the house. What the hell do you have to be angry about? That not everyone agrees with your political opinions? Not everyone in the US is far left.

I am not a far right winger, I am right leaning, as are many many Americans. You assume that all conservatives are the same, that all want to make america out into a christian religious theocracy, when there are many different shades of conservative. I fall closer to the libertarian "I don't care what you do in your personal life" one. How exactly I am a threat to your way of life, i fail to see. I don't want to blow you up or shoot you or whatever, and even if I disagree with your political beliefs, I don't hate you for them.

I am sick of the liberals acting like all the right wing people in america are racist, backwards, bigoted, hateful, angry, sheltered, stupid, intolerant, Bible thumping, fascists. Not all right wingers are the same, just as not all left wingers are the same. Stereotyping on both sides is stupid, but the left seems to get a pass on it a lot more than the right does.


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 5, 2011)

"you liberals don't have much right" is the issue

especially from 2001-2007 where republicans did whatever they wanted, 2007-2009 where republicans did whatever they wanted, and 2009+ where republicans stopped or crippled anything "the government controlling liberals" wanted to do.  and then the results of 2010's elections were considered a mandate to, well, ignore jobs and go after abortion.  if 2010 was the will of the country, what did that make 2006 and 2008?  completely invalid? :V

What is there to be angry about?  What, like the economic state of this country, stagnant wages since the 70s while productivity and efficiency has not stopped rising, executive pay disparity and bonuses for laying people off/running the company into the ground, healthcare costs that could bankrupt anyone for daring to get sick because private corporations have a god-given right to profit, two currently waged and unpaid for wars, one of which was entirely optional and based on lies, corruption involved in contracting and paying private organizations to run the war for us, building showers that electrocute, trapping rape victims in shipping containers, and paying off local police with prepubescent boys as sex slaves, oil speculation, enforced dependence on oil, threats to open communication and commerce on the internet, threats of violence from the right wing (you know, the ones in this country who make a huge deal about being ARMED AND PROUD,) lack of government solvency because you're only allowed to raise taxes on the poors while defense spending must be allowed to grow exponentially, the slew of anti-abortion and generally anti-woman bills coming out of this new fucked up House, an mission on the part of the right wing to tear down government, point to the mess they caused as evidence that government doesn't work, all the while handing over the wreckage to their friends that got them elected, supreme court decisions like citizens united perverting the elections even more than they already are..  christ, I could go on and on.

meanwhile, the right protests that taxes are too high when they're lower than they've ever been and that budget shortfalls must be made up by cutting school funding, infrastructure development, social safety nets, and crushing unions..

we don't even have a left-wing in this country.  we have "say yes to republicans" and "say no to republicans but vote yes anyway" democrats.  there hasn't been a strong left in this country since the 30s, McCarthyism helped take care of that problem real nicely.  We've gone from Eugene V. Debs getting votes from prison as a socialist to movements to tear down collective bargaining, with minimum wage/40 hour work weeks facing similar attacks, and a slave labor force from the prisons helping to drive down wages as we compete internationally with other labor-poor states like China.  The baby boomer fakes of the sixties, while less complacent than current "liberals," inevitably grew up to be the cocksuckers they are today, creating the mess we all face.  I hope Wisconsin is the awakening of a new movement for fair compensation, and a pushback against the exploitation that has gone on for decades.

I do not want this country to be smashed down to a primitive state of social darwinism and fucked up realpolitik, and by all accounts that is exactly the direction to which the right wing in this country is trying to take our country "back."

EDIT: if liberals have no right to be angry, does this mean the tea partiers have no right to be angry either?  they can't even articulate what they're so mad about.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 5, 2011)

CodArk2 said:


> Because Liberal hate is hypocritical. I just love the fact that liberals pride themselves in their supposed love, tolerance, political correctness and acceptance of people from all backgrounds, religions and sexual orientations. But, when it really comes down to it, the only people that they tolerate are those who agree with their point of view. If you disagree you are a racist, backwards, bigoted, hateful, angry, sheltered, stupid, intolerant, Bible thumping, right wing conservative. This kind of stereotyping , if it came from the right, would be an example of how bigoted and intolerant we are. But from the left its alright. Again, hypocrites.


 _
>implying conservatives don't do the exact same thing_ 

All I've noticed are liberals retaliating because they're so fucking tired of being put down as "lesser" or "unamerican" or "evil" just because they have a different point of view. If you keep smacking a dog, you're going to get bit. Maybe conservatives should stop smacking the dog.


----------



## CodArk2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> if liberals have no right to be angry, does this mean the tea partiers have no right to be angry either?  they can't even articulate what they're so mad about.



I dont see why they are angry, no. I am not part of the tea partier movement myself. I think all the anger in politics instead of getting things done is bad for our nation.



AleutheWolf said:


> _
> >implying conservatives don't do the exact same thing_
> 
> All I've noticed are liberals retaliating because they're so fucking tired of being put down as "lesser" or "unamerican" or "evil" just because they have a different point of view. If you keep smacking a dog, you're going to get bit. Maybe conservatives should stop smacking the dog.


 
Conservatives do the same thing, the difference is they ALWAYS get called out for it. When the left does it then its ok. And no, there are quite a few liberals that just act against conservatives out of blind hatred just like some conservatives do against liberals. I dont consider liberals any less american or more evil or lesser just because of their political beliefs, even if i disagree with them, and many conservatives are the same. 

The idea that all liberals speak out against conservatives because they have all been treated this way is false. 

Again, when it really comes down to it, the only people that they tolerate are those who agree with their point of view. If you disagree you are a racist, backwards, bigoted, hateful, angry, sheltered, stupid, intolerant, Bible thumping, right wing conservative. This kind of stereotyping, if it came from the right, would be an example of how bigoted and intolerant we are. But from the left its alright.

Even on these boards, anyone with a brain and ability to read can see this is true. Any thread that mentions conservatives at all turns into a conservative bashing circle jerk. Any thread that mentions liberals in a negative way is shouted down and turns to bashing conservatives.  Maybe liberals should stop smacking dogs too. Both sides do it but people here seem to think its all one sided and its not.


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 5, 2011)

CodArk2 said:


> I dont see why they are angry, no. I am not part of the tea partier movement myself. I think all the anger in politics instead of getting things done is bad for our nation.


 
way to ignore everything else i wrote.  and sure, it's bad for us as a nation, but one party is stopping any positive bills primarily because if they pass into law and help people out, the democrats look good.  if they're not voting "no" on any remotely helpful legislation, they're dismantling everything they can that doesn't benefit the already wealthy.  republicans are so interested in creating jobs that house speaker boehner's response to projected job losses due to conservative cuts is "so be it."  That's what's bad for our nation.



> Conservatives do the same thing, the difference is they ALWAYS get called out for it. When the left does it then its ok. And no, there are quite a few liberals that just act against conservatives out of blind hatred just like some conservatives do against liberals. I dont consider liberals any less american or more evil or lesser just because of their political beliefs, even if i disagree with them, and many conservatives are the same.
> 
> The idea that all liberals speak out against conservatives because they have all been treated this way is false.
> 
> ...


 
laffo


----------



## Aleu (Mar 5, 2011)

CodArk2 said:


> Conservatives do the same thing, the difference is they ALWAYS get called out for it. When the left does it then its ok. And no, there are quite a few liberals that just act against conservatives out of blind hatred just like some conservatives do against liberals. I dont consider liberals any less american or more evil or lesser just because of their political beliefs, even if i disagree with them, and many conservatives are the same.
> 
> The idea that all liberals speak out against conservatives because they have all been treated this way is false.
> 
> ...


 I don't recall ever hearing some say liberals are doing the right thing by killing people of a different view point. Know why conservatives are called out on it? Because they make it so fucking obvious. The MOST I've seen from liberals is baww about race or something. Whereas, I've seen conservatives bitch about a billboard put up advertising an atheist/agnostic/deist group and support it being torn down/vandalized, advocate bombing abortion clinics, and advocate murder/deportation of Muslims just for being Muslim.

I HAVE seen/talked to a few pants on head retarded liberals in person but it pales in comparison to the conservatives I've witnessed/talked to that actually believe
"Yes, America is a Christian Nation"
"Gays are as bad as pedophiles and should be shot"
"Liberalism is a disease"
et cetera.

So of COURSE they're called out most often. THEY WON'T SHUT UP.


----------



## jeff (Mar 5, 2011)

CodArk2 said:


> Its common on the left to pretend that we in america are the only one with these issues, when usually other nations are just as bad or worse. they obviously haven't  seen anti american protests in muslim nations before. They seem to think you can only have hatred nd be racist if you are white and/or christian.


 
how is shouting derogatory terms at US citizens attending a charity dinner for disaster and poverty relief because of their race/ethnicity/religion at all comparable to political rallies about foreign relations between two countries but i guess its okay because were all just victims man


----------



## CodArk2 (Mar 5, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> I don't recall ever hearing some say liberals are doing the right thing by killing people of a different view point. Know why conservatives are called out on it? Because they make it so fucking obvious.



Uh...







Oh right, it's just a joke because its from the left and not the right. Now if the right had an image like that it would be evil fascist hatemongering....

I don't hear calls to kill liberals from the right (save maybe the super loony fringe), its just hyperbole from the left about the right and how "dangerous" they are, mostly to shut down dissent on the right.





AleutheWolf said:


> The MOST I've seen from liberals is baww about race or something. Whereas, I've seen conservatives bitch about a billboard put up advertising an atheist/agnostic/deist group and support it being torn down/vandalized, advocate bombing abortion clinics, and advocate murder/deportation of Muslims just for being Muslim.



The bombing abortion clinics and deporting muslims thing are far right wing. They are not the mainstream right wing in the US. They are the fanatic fringe, the " pants on head retarded " as you put it. Its just they get held up as ALL conservatives that believe this, instead of a minority. And the religious nuts always get tossed in with the right wingers, regardless of if its really political or not.



AleutheWolf said:


> I HAVE seen/talked to a few pants on head retarded liberals in person but it pales in comparison to the conservatives I've witnessed/talked to that actually believe
> "Yes, America is a Christian Nation"
> "Gays are as bad as pedophiles and should be shot"
> "Liberalism is a disease"
> et cetera.



I dont believe that we are a christian nation, nor that gays are a bad as pedos. Those tend to be minority point of view that is amplified, especially by the church. As for liberalism being a disease or mental disorder, i hear it more often from the left that conservatism is a mental disorder and all conservatives are ignorant, backwards, inbred, uneducated retarded rednecks than i hear anything about liberals. 



AleutheWolf said:


> So of COURSE they're called out most often. THEY WON'T SHUT UP.



That and most of the media is left wing, and "exposes" right wing misdeed a lot while outright ignoring things done by the left wing. No, conservatives actually tend to be more quiet and let actions speak. its the liberals that dont ever shut up. That they often try to act condescending and arrogant, and stereotype anyone that disagrees with them does not endear them any more to me. Why should conservatives shut up and not liberals?Because you and others disagree with them?




Shartblaster said:


> how is shouting derogatory terms at US citizens attending a charity dinner for disaster and poverty relief because of their race/ethnicity/religion at all comparable to political rallies about foreign relations between two countries but i guess its okay because were all just victims man



Its not acceptable, no where in this thread have I or will I beck up what the people in the video are doing or saying. Not all conservatives are like that though, and it isn't just americans that do it either as another pointed out. iI got more offended by the kill republicans thing than anything else, it is uncalled for.


----------



## jeff (Mar 5, 2011)

of course not all conservatives are like that
but i dont think a democrat could as easily get away with attending or headlining a hate rally even bill kristol has brought up shit like this

and for that matter after the whole "birther" and park51 controversy im a bit convinced that the republican administration even likes directing this stuff

anyways, i guess what i was saying is that you should probably choose your words wiser in the future because even if you didnt mean to sound like you were deflecting the situation of republican politicians indulging a know nothing rally or trying to make some contrarian point about majority victimization it looked really shitty sitting there on the page


----------



## Lobar (Mar 5, 2011)

CodArk2 said:


> The bombing abortion clinics and deporting muslims thing are far right wing. They are not the mainstream right wing in the US.



bombers and open racists make up the far right, anything short of this is "mainstream right" or "right-leaning"

well...sure, why not

who has the "far left" tried to blow up/send home recently btw?




CodArk2 said:


> i hear it more often from the left that conservatism is a mental disorder and all conservatives are ignorant, backwards, inbred, uneducated retarded rednecks than i hear anything about liberals.



well, what else are you going to call a group of people who consistently vote against their (and our!) own best interests over wedge issues

the sheep now not only shear themselves, they ingratiate themselves to the shepherd for the opportunity



CodArk2 said:


> That and most of the media is left wing, and "exposes" right wing misdeed a lot while outright ignoring things done by the left wing. No, conservatives actually tend to be more quiet and let actions speak. its the liberals that dont ever shut up. That they often try to act condescending and arrogant, and stereotype anyone that disagrees with them does not endear them any more to me. Why should conservatives shut up and not liberals?Because you and others disagree with them?



horseshit, the media almost never directly calls out the right

at "best" they call on a liberal commentator to take on a conservative commentator in a he-said/she-said on an issue, an exchange the conservative almost always wins because they're willing to lie the biggest and more often

cnn even ran with a "two conservatives per liberal" policy for a while to avoid "alienating viewers"



CodArk2 said:


> Its not acceptable, no where in this thread have I or will I beck up what the people in the video are doing or saying. Not all conservatives are like that though, and it isn't just americans that do it either as another pointed out. iI got more offended by the kill republicans thing than anything else, it is uncalled for.


 
don't recall you ever speaking out against "second amendment solutions" or "don't retreat, reload"


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh dear. This thread makes me proud to be Swedish.


----------



## CodArk2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Lobar said:


> bombers and open racists make up the far right, anything short of this is "mainstream right" or "right-leaning"
> 
> well...sure, why not
> 
> who has the "far left" tried to blow up/send home recently btw?



No, thats the super fringe far right, the "racists" and bomber ones are not a majority of the far right, let alone the right as a whole.  Who has the far right tried to blow up recently? Like..in the last 10 years. And don't count abortion since thats as much a religious as political issue. I can say groups like environmental liberation front would classify, but then y'all throw your hands up and say they aren't leftist, just environmentalists, and all other left wing protesters are anarchists so... People gettning blown up in the US for political beliefs is not a common occurrence on the left or the right.






Lobar said:


> well, what else are you going to call a group of people who consistently vote against their (and our!) own best interests over wedge issues
> 
> the sheep now not only shear themselves, they ingratiate themselves to the shepherd for the opportunity



Who is to define what other peoples best interest is? Just because you disagree does not mean you know what is in their best interests. The wedge issues are where I disagree with the republicans on (except gun control for the most part). Economically and otherwise i tend to agree more with conservatives. Also note, Conservative does not always mean Republican just as Liberal does not always mean Democrat. You can be a liberal and disagree with democratic party policy, same with conservatives and the republican party.





Lobar said:


> horseshit, the media almost never directly calls out the right
> 
> at "best" they call on a liberal commentator to take on a conservative commentator in a he-said/she-said on an issue, an exchange the conservative almost always wins because they're willing to lie the biggest and more often
> 
> cnn even ran with a "two conservatives per liberal" policy for a while to avoid "alienating viewers"



Just like the media almost never directly calls out the left. 

Conservatives don't lie bigger and more often, they just have policies you disagree with, so that makes them liars to you. All politicians lie, pretending that liberal ones do it less is partisan blindness. I don't pretend conservative politicians lie less than liberal ones, but i don't really believe they like more either.

And if CNN ran a "two conservatives per liberal" policy, it might have to do with the fact that conservatives outnumber liberals in the US. 



Lobar said:


> don't recall you ever speaking out against "second amendment solutions" or "don't retreat, reload"



I am against violence used for political reasons on either side, republican or democrat, liberal or conservative.  I have never called for or condoned any violence against liberals anywhere. I just get tired of the conservative bashing on here.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 5, 2011)

CodArk2 said:


> I just get tired of the conservative bashing on here.


 
And we get tired of the conservatives whining about being unpopular.  By all means, go create a "ConFurvative" website or something to circlejerk with your dumbass conservative buddies and don't let the door here hit you where nature split you on the way out if you find FAF so terribly hostile and unfair.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 5, 2011)

CodArk2 said:


> No, thats the super fringe far right, the "racists" and bomber ones are not a majority of the far right, let alone the right as a whole.  Who has the far right tried to blow up recently? Like..in the last 10 years. And don't count abortion since thats as much a religious as political issue. I can say groups like environmental liberation front would classify, but then y'all throw your hands up and say they aren't leftist, just environmentalists, and all other left wing protesters are anarchists so... People gettning blown up in the US for political beliefs is not a common occurrence on the left or the right.


The placement of a pipe bomb in Spokane Washington that the FBI suspects is connected to the white supremacist groups located around Washington and Idaho? The vandalism of a proposed mosque in Tennessee? The arson of play ground equipment at a mosque in Dallas? Why do you get a convenient pass? If ELF, ALF, PETA, what have you performs a violent act they're painted as a left wing attack anyway. Not to mention that some of the worst terrorist acts in the US were right wing motivated. The above statement is bullshit. 



> Who is to define what other peoples best interest is? Just because you disagree does not mean you know what is in their best interests.


CONSERVATIVES APPARENTLY, I'm pretty sure that's where all this liberal angst is coming from. Most of Wisconsin doesn't think public employees should lose collective bargaining rights BUT CONSERVATIVES SAY IT IS IN THEIR BEST INTEREST. Or how about using legislation to block the building of religious centers, banning homosexual marriage, making abortion so difficult that women are willing to go to some back door murderer to get it done, the continued banning of a wide range of mind altering substances, and passing legislation that basically requires law enforcement officials to racially profile brown people. BUT HEY, it's ok for you to lose sight of what this whole hooplah was about to begin with.



> The wedge issues are where I disagree with the republicans on (except gun control for the most part). Economically and otherwise i tend to agree more with conservatives. Also note, Conservative does not always mean Republican just as Liberal does not always mean Democrat. You can be a liberal and disagree with democratic party policy, same with conservatives and the republican party.


"I am not the same as other conservatives, I disagree with my right wing brethren when it comes to gun control, an AK47 should be classified as an assault weapon not a hunting rifle. But they still shouldn't be regulated, checked, monitored, and all ammo ever made should be available for it including child seeking bullets that are designed to basically kill a daycare full of children if such a thing were ever made. Need to protect myself from the government after all. THE END." And thanks for the observation Sherlock, I don't want to get started on how Senator Ben Nelson should be primaried so hard that he doesn't get to pick up a DC lobbying job.




> I just get tired of the conservative bashing on here.


 
Boo fucking hoo. Go make a furry group on FreeRepublic and enjoy being accepted by your conservative brethren there.

Oh and since you're such a crusader for anti-violent rhetoric now while you're there at FreeRepublic be sure to denounce every post that advocates violence or hints at advocating violence toward the left wing, minorities, illegals, muslims, and whatever else they advocate using "second amendment remedies" against.


----------



## jeff (Mar 5, 2011)

CodArk2 said:


> And if CNN ran a "two conservatives per liberal" policy, it might have to do with the fact that conservatives outnumber liberals in the US.


 
it didnt it had to do with how hard conservatives were selling 9/11 as a rebirth of american society because prior to that point the 1:1 ratio was always in effect if im not mistaken lobar is quoting cnn representatives from bill moyer's selling the war

and the reason why its bizarre to allow one party to dominate the other in discourse or debate is that most americans are not conservatives and there are only the two parties

and i mean if you want to have any level of arbiter ethics (which cnn espouses) you generally are supposed to permit the opposing parties the right of equal representation in a debate

i think in that video, as well, one of the representatives from cnn said that for every half hour a liberal was permitted to speak a conservative was supposed to get 1-2 hours
and MSNBC canceled phil donahue who was a progressive during the the war because he presented "a difficult face for NBC during the war"

conservatives dominated the media then and id still argue they do now, though the importance of journalism and moderation has grown very slightly


----------



## CodArk2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Tycho said:


> And we get tired of the conservatives whining about being unpopular.  By all means, go create a "ConFurvative" website or something to circlejerk with your dumbass conservative buddies and don't let the door here hit you where nature split you on the way out if you find FAF so terribly hostile and unfair.


 
I don't care about popularity. Interesting though how both say i should leave and make a conservative furs site. I am not that far right. FAF has always been hostile and unfair to everyone, not just me, so I somewhat expect that. Stil, the conservative bashing on here is getting tired and old. the whole world is not left wing. People are also not dumbasses for being conservative.




ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> The placement of a pipe bomb in Spokane Washington that the FBI suspects is connected to the white supremacist groups located around Washington and Idaho? The vandalism of a proposed mosque in Tennessee? The arson of play ground equipment at a mosque in Dallas? Why do you get a convenient pass? If ELF, ALF, PETA, what have you performs a violent act they're painted as a left wing attack anyway. Not to mention that some of the worst terrorist acts in the US were right wing motivated. The above statement is bullshit.



Because these are all right wing motivated, nice to know anything racist in our society MUST be right wing. It cant ust be idiotic, deluded people that hate based on stupid things like skin color, no, it has to be  a conservative conspiracy. Most terrorist acts in the US were done by anarchists, the biggest like 9/11 and such were islamic radicals. But they are all conveniently right wing republicans when terrorist attacks are trotted out.




ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> CONSERVATIVES APPARENTLY, I'm pretty sure that's where all this liberal angst is coming from. Most of Wisconsin doesn't think public employees should lose collective bargaining rights BUT CONSERVATIVES SAY IT IS IN THEIR BEST INTEREST. Or how about using legislation to block the building of religious centers, banning homosexual marriage, making abortion so difficult that women are willing to go to some back door murderer to get it done, the continued banning of a wide range of mind altering substances, and passing legislation that basically requires law enforcement officials to racially profile brown people. BUT HEY, it's ok for you to lose sight of what this whole hooplah was about to begin with.



In the social/wedge issues, yes, republicans are trying to impose morality on the nation..or some of them anyway. Of course this means that every conservative is like this and cannot think differently at all. Also " the continued banning of a wide range of mind altering substances" is something both parties do. The democrats are actually worse about it, trying to ban smoking and most any other drug anywhere. But it must be conservatives fault. The other things i will give you, even though I myself dont believe the government should limit religious expression or abortion or marriage. 




ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Boo fucking hoo. Go make a furry group on FreeRepublic and enjoy being accepted by your conservative brethren there.








Second person that told me to leave here and go to another site. I dont expect a conservative echo chamber but seriously, kill republicans and shit is just too far. Alternatively, how about y'all go make a furry group on daily kos?



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Oh and since you're such a crusader for anti-violent rhetoric now while you're there at FreeRepublic be sure to denounce every post that advocates violence or hints at advocating violence toward the left wing, minorities, illegals, muslims, and whatever else they advocate using "second amendment remedies" against.


 
I actually have, since i am on that site under a different name. I dont like violence directed toward anyone. Course, visit a site like the daily kos and you see the same amount of hate and vitriol directed toward the right that is ignored. It's only  violent rhetoric when the right says something. Both sides do it but only the right is called out on it.



Shartblaster said:


> and the reason why its bizarre to allow one party to dominate the other in discourse or debate is that most americans are not conservatives and there are only the two parties
> 
> conservatives dominated the media then and id still argue they do now, though the importance of journalism and moderation has grown very slightly



The right/republicans shouldnt dominate, like in any democracy the other side should have a say.

You are incorrect though when you say "most americans are not conservatives ". As an absolute measure no, most americans are not. But they are the largest ideological group.

40% percent of respondents in Gallup surveys that have interviewed more than 160,000 Americans have said that they are either â€œconservativeâ€ (31%) or â€œvery conservativeâ€ (9%). 21% have told Gallup they are liberal, including 16% who say they are â€œliberalâ€ and 5% who say they are â€œvery liberal.â€ Thirty-five percent of Americans say they are moderate.

http://www.gallup.com/poll/122333/Political-Ideology-Conservative-Label-Prevails-South.aspx

http://www.gallup.com/poll/120857/Conservatives-Single-Largest-Ideological-Group.aspx

Conservatives are not a minority in the US, there are about 2 conservatives for every liberal in the US.

Also, there are other political parties, but no one takes them seriously.


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey guys ever notice how if you make an honest, quasi-liberal post on free republic (for this site, saying "mccain is okay" before mccain won the primary) or hotair or breitbart's site you get a dozen people calling for your head before you get banned, but conservative shitposting and trolling like "FARTBAMA IS GOING TO BURN UP THE CONSTITUTION BECAUSE OF HIS OBSESSION WITH STICKING SHARIA HANDS ALL OVER OUR #1 HEALTHCARE SYSTEM IN THE WORLD" can persist for months, if not indefinitely, on "far fringe ultra lefty liberal" sites like dailykos or huffington post?  conservatives control the narrative on the air due to ownership and pressure, as well as the conversation on the web simply because they shout over, ban, and threaten everyone else.

try posting "communism rules #tcot #ocra #teaparty" on twitter and revel in the masses of conservatives wishing they could kill you and announcements that a NEW COMMIE TROLL has been added to a block list that all white patriots should use to "SILENCE LIBTARDS"?

you guys had your fun wrecking the country and yet these temper tantrums persist because you haven't finished your destruction of everything that makes america great.  showing up armed at town hall meetings to prevent an actual discussion from taking place?  i still can't get over that shit

also if you "surround us" then stop acting like victims.  if there's anything more pathetic than a WASPy conservative with a pile of guns and a "liberal hunting permit" sticker letting out a constant screeching whine about how he's under siege by a bunch of milquetoast democrats purporting to represent the left in this country, i don't know what is.  especially when the other half of the time jokes about how easy it is to assault wimpy liberals because they're all unarmed hippies.  conservatives are babies who shit their pants in terror at everything and everyone.

EDIT: oh, yeah, my old forum title was "tolerant liberal," because of people like you obsessing over the phrase.  "but you liberals are supposed to be tolerant!!!"
you fuckers have been pushing around and attacking "tolerant liberals" long enough that the moment you meet even a tiny amount of resistance you scream like a fucking infant.  "it's not FAIR, liberals are supposed to lay down and take it from us!"
when the right wing has been beating down the left for years, finally a punch is being thrown back in defense.  the right doesn't like that, the right doesn't like a difficult, resisting victim.  too fucking bad.


----------



## jeff (Mar 5, 2011)

CodArk2 said:


> As an absolute measure no, most americans are not.


 
part of the problem with polarized pluralism which i will never ever understand is that theres this (in my mind) completely illusory notion that someones identity determines that theyre an ideologue
and yet in the face of that the president who represents the only national level elected official jumps from democrat to republican to democrat nearly every cycle
in response to that the presidents party almost always fails in the congress and areas that were blue become red and were red become blue while those polls of identity remain nearly identically consistent

but this is generally what i was referring to
because if the ideological base is consistent and yet obama ran a liberal campaign he should've lost by a landslide (he ran on a platform featuring healthcare, extension of benefits, an increase in taxation, closing of guat, and expansion of certain social services), because he campaigned on the side of a group that apparently exists as the smallest ideological following

if the implications of the ideological self-identity of americans presents an effective tool for gauging their actual political determination that would suggest that moderates mostly are liberals (otherwise liberal campaigning by congressmen, local officials, and the presidency would be an instant deathknell except for in the most liberally dominated parts of the country)
otherwise that identity is not a great gauge for how people necessarily choose to be represented or possibly even what they actually believe


----------



## CodArk2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey guys ever notice how if you make an honest, quasi-conservative post on FAF you get a dozen people calling for your head, but liberal shitposting and trolling like "EVUL FASCIST CONSERVATARDS WANT TO DESTROY AMERICA AND BAN UNIONS! THEY ARE LIKE NAZIS! THEY ARE ALL RACIST REDNECK HIGH SCHOOL DROP OUT TRASH" can persist for months, if not indefinitely. Liberals control the narrative due to ownership and pressure, as well simply because they shout over and threaten everyone else.




Bobskunk said:


> you guys had your fun wrecking the country and yet these temper tantrums persist because you haven't finished your destruction of everything that makes america great.  showing up armed at town hall meetings to prevent an actual discussion from taking place?  i still can't get over that shit



Bringing a gun anywhere is not a crime, using it is, but having a gun does not mean you will use one. Neither party or political belief can claim to have made america great, and despite brainwashing, neither party is solely responsible for the bad things that happen in the US either. Why is it a tentrum tantrum when its on the right, but from the left its patriotic dissent?



Bobskunk said:


> also if you "surround us" then stop acting like victims.  if there's anything more pathetic than a WASPy conservative with a pile of guns and a "liberal hunting permit" sticker letting out a constant screeching whine about how he's under siege by a bunch of milquetoast democrats purporting to represent the left in this country, i don't know what is.  especially when the other half of the time jokes about how easy it is to assault wimpy liberals because they're all unarmed hippies.  conservatives are babies who shit their pants in terror at everything and everyone.



 Every conservative is a white anglo saxon protestant, and has a lot of guns. Yeah, that isn't a stereotype at all. Thats why its hard to take you seriously. I am considered a conservative here, but I don't meet any of those stereotypes, nor do many of the other conservatives I know. No one jokes about shooting liberals, and i live in texas..so I am not sure what conservatives you are listening to...unless its your liberal buddies stereotyping conservatives. 



Bobskunk said:


> EDIT: oh, yeah, my old forum title was "tolerant liberal," because of people like you obsessing over the phrase.  "but you liberals are supposed to be tolerant!!!"
> you fuckers have been pushing around and attacking "tolerant liberals" long enough that the moment you meet even a tiny amount of resistance you scream like a fucking infant.  "it's not FAIR, liberals are supposed to lay down and take it from us!"
> when the right wing has been beating down the left for years, finally a punch is being thrown back in defense.  the right doesn't like that, the right doesn't like a difficult, resisting victim.  too fucking bad.



Where have I attacked anyone? anyone? anyone? bueller? The attacks came first from the left, when i objected to them, then I get more attacks as a stoopid conservative. Even though I am not that far right-wing really. no one in this thread has pushed around and attacked "tolerant  liberals", its really more "tolerant liberals" attacking a quasi conservative because they dont agree with him. The rampant and childish stereotyping doesn't help either. You aren't being a difficult resisting victim, none of you are. I am not oppressing you since last I checked I am not in public office and don't make laws, i don't show up at tea party rallies or town halls. instead I disagree with someone posting a "Save America, Kill Republicans" thing and i am victimizing you, making you lay down and take it and attacking you. This is BS. Most of the hateful rhetoric is coming from the left on this thread, not the right.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 5, 2011)

CodArk2 said:


> Because these are all right wing motivated, nice to know anything racist in our society MUST be right wing. It cant ust be idiotic, deluded people that hate based on stupid things like skin color, no, it has to be  a conservative conspiracy. Most terrorist acts in the US were done by anarchists, the biggest like 9/11 and such were islamic radicals. But they are all conveniently right wing republicans when terrorist attacks are trotted out.


Except for the Oklahoma City bombing and the Bath School disaster and the hundred years the KKK ran around committing terrorist acts by lynching blacks, killing civil rights activist among other human attrocities in order to "protect traditional values" all the way to the rise of Sovereign Citizen attacks on police officers and minutemen killing children. But the WORST terrorism is obviously by sneaky muslims and anarchists. Not buying it.

I don't purport that a broad ideology can't be separated from a person doing something stupid but when I hear bullshit like "Islam is the reason why 9/11 happened" where as "Right Wing principles had nothing to do with Timmothy McVeigh's motivation to bomb in OKC" and when that kind of hypocritical nonsense is echoed by conservatives like trained parrots to white wash their beliefs is when I want to start tearing my hair out. So, until the conservative noise machine starts taking a stronger stand against extremist elements like, for instance, Islam is going to have to: Burn red states, turn Glenn Beck into sausage.



> In the social/wedge issues, yes, republicans are trying to impose morality on the nation..or some of them anyway. Of course this means that every conservative is like this and cannot think differently at all. Also " the continued banning of a wide range of mind altering substances" is something both parties do. The democrats are actually worse about it, trying to ban smoking and most any other drug anywhere. But it must be conservatives fault. The other things i will give you, even though I myself dont believe the government should limit religious expression or abortion or marriage.


The way conservatives paint themselves into a corner and start yelling RINO and CINO at the very hint of dissension from the "mainstream" conservative ideology creates that impression. Because heaven forbid I support the right to bear arms but don't think a thirty round clip for a hand gun should be available to the public or that it's necessary to protect my family or necessary for hunting. Or if I don't believe that Islam and illegals are the biggest threat to American civilization or if I don't forward every fucking chain letter with thousands of quotes from the nation's founding fathers which are taken out of context in order to make a terrible argument. Or if I don't use "the founding fathers intended" as the start and end of every argument and pretend that alone justifies whatever I believe government should do. There's a reason I didn't last in YCT, especially with those impure attitudes.



> http://thebsreport.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/tolerant-liberals.jpg
> 
> Second person that told me to leave here and go to another site. I dont expect a conservative echo chamber but seriously, kill republicans and shit is just too far. Alternatively, how about y'all go make a furry group on daily kos?


TYPICAL I'm a "conservative victim" complex because people told you to live with it or confronted you about your opinion. Hell nobody told you to shut up either, moderated your posts, or did anything remotely close to stopping you from expressing your opinion but LORDA mercy when we tell you to lift yourself up by your boot straps and get used to conservative bashing that regularly occurs on this site you wanna play "I'm being repressed." You can take that argument and cram it back into whatever hole of stupid you pulled it from. <--------Oppressive liberal statement.

I'm sorry I don't get to use the "love it or leave it" argument. I'll be sure to start crying 'I'm being repressed' whenever a conservative buddy of mine uses that argument when we're talking about severe income inequality. 

Also the Daily Kos sucks and I'm pretty sure there are like eighty or something furry groups on the huffington post, who knows.



> I actually have, since i am on that site under a different name.


Yeah I do the same thing on Dkos when it comes to extreme rhetoric, it's also under a super secret name.

Good thing you've gone public with your interests, though, I'm sure they were pretty accepting of your mainstream interest in anthromorphic animals. 



> Course, visit a site like the daily kos and you see the same amount of hate and vitriol directed toward the right that is ignored. It's only  violent rhetoric when the right says something. Both sides do it but only the right is called out on it.



The same old song and the same old conservative tunnel vision. Tell you what, next time Bill White says we should secede or hints that we should secede from the US, I'll be the first to complain about it.


----------



## CodArk2 (Mar 5, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Except for the Oklahoma City bombing and the Bath School disaster and the hundred years the KKK ran around committing terrorist acts by lynching blacks, killing civil rights activist among other human attrocities in order to "protect traditional values" all the way to the rise of Sovereign Citizen attacks on police officers and minutemen killing children. But the WORST terrorism is obviously by sneaky muslims and anarchists. Not buying it.



yeah, because all terrorism is right wing. not buying that either. 

Bath School was in 1927, and was not right wing.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bath_School_disaster

the KKK, contrary to liberal brainwashing, is also not right wing or political. it is a racist hate group, not an arm of the republican party. Why liberals always try to associate conservatives with racists I have no idea. Its like me associating liberals with communists. And the worst attacks on the US were done by muslim radicals, or anarchists. 



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I don't purport that a broad ideology can't be separated from a person doing something stupid but when I hear bullshit like "Islam is the reason why 9/11 happened" where as "Right Wing principles had nothing to do with Timmothy McVeigh's motivation to bomb in OKC" and when that kind of hypocritical nonsense is echoed by conservatives like trained parrots to white wash their beliefs is when I want to start tearing my hair out. So, until the conservative noise machine starts taking a stronger stand against extremist elements like, for instance, Islam is going to have to: Burn red states, turn Glenn Beck into sausage..



And why DID 9/11 happen?  the guys that flew the airplanes into buildings were in fact, members of a muslim terrorist organization  called al-qaeda. Is the religion of islam responsible? No, but it was muslims doing it. Timothy Mcveigh was influenced by right wing extremists, mostly retaliating for the branch dividian thing years before. That being said, pretending ALL conservatives want to blow up federal buildings is extreme hyperbole. Besides, we don't even have time to condemn right wing violence before the left wing starts doing it, in some cases even when no right wing violence exists (see: Tucson shooting)



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> TYPICAL I'm a "conservative victim" complex because people told you to live with it or confronted you about your opinion. Hell nobody told you to shut up either, moderated your posts, or did anything remotely close to stopping you from expressing your opinion but LORDA mercy when we tell you to lift yourself up by your boot straps and get used to conservative bashing that regularly occurs on this site you wanna play "I'm being repressed." You can take that argument and cram it back into whatever hole of stupid you pulled it from. <--------Oppressive liberal statement.
> 
> I'm sorry I don't get to use the "love it or leave it" argument. I'll be sure to start crying 'I'm being repressed' whenever a conservative buddy of mine uses that argument when we're talking about severe income inequality.



I was more or less pointing out the stereotyping and vitriol against the right on this thread, which is pretty apparent to anyone with a brain and reading comprehension. Because you are all taking out anger on me for being of a different political persuasion. You can backtrack and say no you arent, or im a bawwwing conservative, but its obvious. And yes, the conservative bashing that goes on here is ridiculous.

The idea that "URRGH YOU ARENT LIBRUL YOU HAVE TO LEAVE FAF CONSERVATIVE SCUM" is also not right. I know people have different political opinions than me, but apparently you dont see that the whole "kill republicans" thing is WRONG.  thats what set me off. Then all you guys want to baww about how violent republicans are and how violently conservatives talk and such. Fact remains on this thread, liberals started it. In general I see little violence against liberals by conservatives. And vice versa. It happens sometimes, but it is not common in the US.




ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Yeah I do the same thing on Dkos when it comes to extreme rhetoric, it's also under a super secret name.
> Good thing you've gone public with your interests, though, I'm sure they were pretty accepting of your mainstream interest in anthromorphic animals.



I dont post under the name CodArk2 on there. I also dont bring furry into the topic because unlike some here, i dont feel the need to flaunt it everywhere. Conservatives are not as intolerant as you make them out to be either.




ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> The same old song and the same old conservative tunnel vision. Tell you what, next time Bill White says we should secede or hints that we should secede from the US, I'll be the first to complain about it.



I would complain about it too, you think I want to leave the US? No. And most people dont want to either. I am loyal to the US, secession is an idiotic  and traitorous idea. But of course, no admission of the fact liberals do it to, no, just shame on conservatives.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 5, 2011)

CodArk2 said:


> yeah, because all terrorism is right wing. not buying that either.


I never argued that. I'm saying there's such a thing as right wing terrorism which you're conveniently trying to white wash, see below..


> Bath School was in 1927, and was not right wing.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bath_School_disaster


It was motivated by an anti-tax and anti-government sentiment. That's pretty right wing, imo. That is since we're ignoring nuances and special circumstances like we do for other extremists.


> the KKK, contrary to liberal brainwashing, is also not right wing or political. it is a racist hate group, not an arm of the republican party. Why liberals always try to associate conservatives with racists I have no idea. Its like me associating liberals with communists. And the worst attacks on the US were done by muslim radicals, or anarchists.


Again you keep connecting ideology to a party when you said earlier we shouldn't be. Contrary to conservative white washing, the KKK was a right wing terrorist organization that sought to secure white dominance through terrorist acts across the country. Simply because the organization was racist does not exclude it from being a right wing group. And the worst attacks on the US were committed by jihadists and right wing extremists.



> And why DID 9/11 happen?  the guys that flew the airplanes into buildings were in fact, members of a muslim terrorist organization  called al-qaeda. Is the religion of islam responsible? No, but it was muslims doing it. Timothy Mcveigh was influenced by right wing extremists, mostly retaliating for the branch dividian thing years before. That being said, pretending ALL conservatives want to blow up federal buildings is extreme hyperbole. Besides, we don't even have time to condemn right wing violence before the left wing starts doing it, in some cases even when no right wing violence exists (see: Tucson shooting)


I shouldn't distort this quote but I'm going to anyway. Is conservatism responsible for the OKC bombing? No but it was a conservative that was doing it. Am I supposed to ignore the nuances and the reasons why 9 men hopped into a plane and committed mass murder but consider little nuances and differences when a right wing terrorist acts in order to differentiate him from the ideology as a whole? The inconsistency when it comes to examining a phenomena is absolutely astounding. And again, I'm not even creating the picture that all conservatives want to bomb the feds, but hell if I'm going to sit here and watch as conservatives stick their fingers in their ears and scream "NO SUCH THING AS A RIGHT WING TERRORIST." I'm not going to be politically correct.

And yes, with Loughner, everyone jumped the gun on that and that was wrong. But that didn't stop the right wing pundit bonanza from still arguing that Loughner was a left wing extremist well after it was established that the guy was an apolitical loon. The right wing isn't clean on that one.



> I was more or less pointing out the stereotyping and vitriol against the right on this thread, which is pretty apparent to anyone with a brain and reading comprehension. Because you are all taking out anger on me for being of a different political persuasion. You can backtrack and say no you arent, or im a bawwwing conservative, but its obvious. And yes, the conservative bashing that goes on here is ridiculous.


You're right I'm taking out my anger on you because you're of a different persuasion, grandma. 

Instead of speaking out against the hundred men and women shouting down families as they entered a private fundraiser, you went after the "violent rhetoric" from the left which was in reaction to the extremist behavior of the people in the video and then made excuses for the group by saying this happens in every country. It couldn't possibly be that which is upsetting me, no it's your DIFFERENCE OF POLITICAL OPINION. 



> The idea that "URRGH YOU ARENT LIBRUL YOU HAVE TO LEAVE FAF CONSERVATIVE SCUM" is also not right. I know people have different political opinions than me, but apparently you dont see that the whole "kill republicans" thing is WRONG.  thats what set me off. The all you guys want to baww about how violent republicans are and how violently conservatives talk and such. Fact remains on this thread, liberals started it.



The advocation of violence is always wrong. Hey there's a guy advocating to nuke mecca in this thread: http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/2684238/posts
You need to call him out. If you don't, it's like you don't see that the whole "kill muslims" thing as wrong.



> I dont post under the name CodArk2 on there. I also dont bring furry into the topic because unlike some here, i dont feel the need to flaunt it everywhere. Conservatives are not as intolerant as you make them out to be either.


Certainly not, only when it comes to governing.



> I would complain about it too, you think I want to leave the US? No. And most people dont want to either. I am loyal to the US, secession is an idiotic  and traitorous idea. But of course, no admission of the fact liberals do it to, no, just shame on conservatives.


 
Your mopey attitude isn't going to work on this one. When I see liberals getting called out by Breitbart, Drudge, and the rest of the machine for calling for secession and they weren't edited like Shirley Sherod I'll be there to condemn that too.


----------



## Aden (Mar 5, 2011)

CodArk2 said:


> Hey guys ever notice how if you make an honest, quasi-conservative post on FAF you get a dozen people calling for your head, but liberal shitposting and trolling like "EVUL FASCIST CONSERVATARDS WANT TO DESTROY AMERICA AND BAN UNIONS! THEY ARE LIKE NAZIS! THEY ARE ALL RACIST REDNECK HIGH SCHOOL DROP OUT TRASH" *can persist for months*, if not indefinitely. Liberals control the narrative due to ownership and pressure, as well simply because they shout over and threaten everyone else.


 
The point, which you seem to have missed, was that freerepublic will hard delete any and all differing opinion. Are you claiming that this mod team does the same?


----------



## CodArk2 (Mar 6, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I never argued that. I'm saying there's such a thing as right wing terrorism which you're conveniently trying to white wash, see below..



There is right wing terrorism, and there is left wing terrorism. I can seem to understand that most liberals will not do such things, but the vibe i get from FAF posters is all conservatives, given the chance, will blow up abortion clinics and federal buildings every day because we are just SOOO violent and evil, when in reality there are not that many incidents of right wing terrorism, or terrorism at all, in the united states.



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> You're right I'm taking out my anger on you because you're of a different persuasion, grandma.
> 
> Instead of speaking out against the hundred men and women shouting down families as they entered a private fundraiser, you went after the "violent rhetoric" from the left which was in reaction to the extremist behavior of the people in the video and then made excuses for the group by saying this happens in every country. It couldn't possibly be that which is upsetting me, no it's your DIFFERENCE OF POLITICAL OPINION.



Actually, I never stated this happens in every country, i was agreeing with another poster who said america is not the only nation this sorta thing happens in. I agree that the way the people in that video were acting was wrong, but stop acting like every single conservative is just like them. And yes, I find Kill republicans to be a bit too far. If there was a thread on FAF where liberals did something wrong or stupid, and i posted a Save America Kill Democrats image, there would be a wave of bawwing and bitching that would likely go on for weeks. Apparently its fine for liberals to be offended at violent rhetoric but not conservatives.



Aden said:


> The point, which you seem to have missed, was that freerepublic will hard delete any and all differing opinion. Are you claiming that this mod team does the same?


 
Depends, if i post a thread stating "liberalism is a mental disorder", I bet it would be deleted or locked in less than an hour and I would get an infraction. Also, daily kos and huffington post also hard delete any differing opinion.


----------



## Aden (Mar 6, 2011)

CodArk2 said:


> Depends, if i post a thread stating "liberalism is a mental disorder", I bet it would be deleted or locked in less than an hour and I would get an infraction. Also, daily kos and huffington post also hard delete any differing opinion.


 
"I bet". Well, at least I can rest easy knowing you've validated your opinion to yourself.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 6, 2011)

CodArk2 said:


> *Depends, if i post a thread stating "liberalism is a mental disorder", I bet it would be deleted or locked in less than an hour and I would get an infraction.* Also, daily kos and huffington post also hard delete any differing opinion.


 I call horse shit here. One poster has actually made a few threads bitching about how terrible liberals are and there was no such punishment.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 6, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> I call horse shit here. One poster has actually made a few threads bitching about how terrible liberals are and there was no such punishment.


 
Random Observer?  Yep.  Adensis / Adonisis / something Ad- also has a couple threads that fit the bill.


----------



## CodArk2 (Mar 6, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> I call horse shit here. One poster has actually made a few threads bitching about how terrible liberals are and there was no such punishment.





Attaman said:


> Random Observer?  Yep.  Adensis / Adonisis / something Ad- also has a couple threads that fit the bill.


 
I said threads being locked  and the user possibly infracted. Almost any thread that disagrees with liberal politics is locked. I may not agree with everything those people post, but it always descends into conservative bashing.

Random Observer is banned.
Adenosis Silo is the other one you speak of, he is still on the site. 

The thread that says 'all liberals are bad" was locked which doesn't disprove my point.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/87629-RANT-My-Exodus-from-Liberalism.?highlight=


----------



## Attaman (Mar 6, 2011)

Random Observer was banned, if I recall right, because he would constantly talk shit and got offended when he was asked to _prove_ anything he said.  For example, his "Barrack Obama's trip to India will cost American Taxpayers several billion dollars" thread was basically him going "I have these sources that're unbiased and factual that say his trip will cost more than the War in Iraq!", and when offered a simple "Okay, pony up non-biased sources that have actual credence," his response was essentially "Lolnouprovemewrong".

Furthermore, I'm laughing right now Cod.  It was locked because the thread turned into "Everyone v Brace", not because of its topic.  However, this is at least is consistent with your "If a terrorist act was done by someone and they happen to be Muslim, beware the Muslims" philosophy:  If a thread was locked and it happened to include Liberal Bashing, FAF is out to silence the Lefties.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 6, 2011)

CodArk2 said:


> I said threads being locked  and the user possibly infracted. Almost any thread that disagrees with liberal politics is locked. I may not agree with everything those people post, but it always descends into conservative bashing.
> 
> Random Observer is banned.
> Adenosis Silo is the other one you speak of, he is still on the site.
> ...


R_O wasn't banned for making anti-liberal threads. I didn't even know he made any anti-liberal threads. 
 Also, that thread was de-railed so it was locked. No, it doesn't prove anything other than the fact that you can't read.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 6, 2011)

CodArk2 said:


> I said threads being locked  and the user possibly infracted. Almost any thread that disagrees with liberal politics is locked. I may not agree with everything those people post, but it always descends into conservative bashing.
> 
> Random Observer is banned.
> Adenosis Silo is the other one you speak of, he is still on the site.
> ...



That thread was derailed to hell and back you moron, it wasn't closed because "OMGS REPUBLIKANS ON MAH BOARD"

I used to think that liberals were the whinest entitled people on the planet, and then I visited an online community that was mostly conservative and I realized how misguided I was.

I've heard liberal used as an insult, as in "you are sounding an awful lot like a liberal", I've heard "kill all liberals" "abortion is murder, they should be executed", "homosexuals are amoral and should be killed" you name it it's been said. Bobskunk, Tycho, Lobar, have the demeanor of Mr Fucking Rogers compared to the 'average poster' on forums where Christian Conservatives are the majority. If you post liberal views on these places you are likely to be ostracized if not outright banned, your posts will be deleted as trolling and everytime you post regardless of subject you will be called anything from an America-hating-terrorist to a pinko-fag-enabler, with N1gg3r-Welfare-Queen thrown in for good measure. (I'm not even talking stormfront here, I'm just talking hobby forums for people that are conservative by demographic) The average conservative victim complexes eclipse even the biggest and whiniest liberal hippies.

Conservatives cry about Liberals destroying the country while they cockblock 90% of liberal legislature, then bring their own guys in after smear campaigns and give each other raises and shit on Middle America while blaming the previous liberal regime for not doing anything to change the problems we have in this country (Because they were blackballing all the legislature that would have made changes) and promising to do something about it in the form of 'trickle down economics'.

I guess I would feel like a martyr too though if I was constantly voting to impoverish and disenfranchise myself.


----------



## jeff (Mar 6, 2011)

roose hurro

ps: do you have any left wing terrorist acts that dont come from non-liberal left wing
because i think when people are talking right wing terrorism theyre not saying neo-fascists theyre saying american conservatives like what happened with giffords' office and the threats of violence she received

primitivists, anarchists, communists are left wing in the same way that fascists, nazis, other communists are right wing they barely apply to the dialog


----------



## CodArk2 (Mar 6, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Furthermore, I'm laughing right now Cod.  It was locked because the thread turned into "Everyone v Brace", not because of its topic.  However, this is at least is consistent with your "If a terrorist act was done by someone and they happen to be Muslim, beware the Muslims" philosophy:  If a thread was locked and it happened to include Liberal Bashing, FAF is out to silence the Lefties.



Yes, lets twist my words and try to make me out to be racist and bigoted. Sorry, 9/11 was done by muslims. I dont hate or dislike muslims for being muslim. Also, its less FAF mods trying to shut down others, and more the far left people. Apparently you can't be conservative at all here.



AleutheWolf said:


> R_O wasn't banned for making anti-liberal threads. I didn't even know he made any anti-liberal threads.
> Also, that thread was de-railed so it was locked. No, it doesn't prove anything other than the fact that you can't read.



yeah, it was locked for derailing and insults, course you ignore the insults part. Both sides were doing it . And i only said Random observer because someone else mentioned his name, i dont stalk people on FAF.



Zaraphayx said:


> That thread was derailed to hell and back you moron, it wasn't closed because "OMGS REPUBLIKANS ON MAH BOARD"



Yes, because personal insults make it right. Yeah, it was derailed, course also filled with insults, but because they werent directed at liberals its ok.



Zaraphayx said:


> I used to think that liberals were the whinest entitled people on the planet, and then I visited an online community that was mostly conservative and I realized how misguided I was.



Depends, some conservatives are different than others. I don't think all liberals are whiny or entitled. Then again, for all the claims of bigotry, liberals seem to stereotype and see things in black and white a lot more than conservatives do



Zaraphayx said:


> I've heard liberal used as an insult, as in "you are sounding an awful lot like a liberal", I've heard "kill all liberals" "abortion is murder, they should be executed", "homosexuals are amoral and should be killed" you name it it's been said. Bobskunk, Tycho, Lobar, have the demeanor of Mr Fucking Rogers compared to the 'average poster' on forums where Christian Conservatives are the majority. If you post liberal views on these places you are likely to be ostracized if not outright banned, your posts will be deleted as trolling and everytime you post regardless of subject you will be called anything from an America-hating-terrorist to a pinko-fag-enabler, with N1gg3r-Welfare-Queen thrown in for good measure. The average conservative victim complexes eclipse even the biggest and whiniest liberal hippies.



Yes, I don't deny it exists on the right. Then again not all conservatives act this way. I have been to some liberal sites that are the exact same way. Both sides of the political spectrum do it. And some liberals have huge victim complexes, just it manifests itself as the "conservatives are all violent and want to shoot all liberals" thing that i see often here




Zaraphayx said:


> I guess I would feel like a martyr too though if I was constantly voting to impoverish and disenfranchise myself.



Both parties are impoverishing and disenfranchising americans, they just have different ways of doing it.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 6, 2011)

CodArk2 said:
			
		

> Yes, because personal insults make it right. Yeah, it was derailed, course also filled with insults, but because they werent directed at liberals its ok.


Threads that have nothing to do with politics get locked for those reasons all the time, and honestly the insults were mostly directed at Brace, who doesn't need a political discussion to get embroiled in a flame war. :V

You are making connections that aren't there, Bobskunk has had more of his political threads locked than there are conservative threads on this forum.



> Depends, some conservatives are different than others. I don't think all liberals are whiny or entitled. Then again, for all the claims of bigotry, liberals seem to stereotype and see things in black and white a lot more than conservatives do


Are you kidding me? How is "God is the State", "Everyone on welfare is a parasitic leech" and "Liberals are Socialists" not absolutist?

Furthermore how is "liberals stereotype more than conservatives" not trying to establish some sort of false dichotomy?

You just espoused the very sentiments you claim to hate.



> Yes, I don't deny it exists on the right. Then again not all conservatives act this way. I have been to some liberal sites that are the exact same way. Both sides of the political spectrum do it. And some liberals have huge victim complexes, just it manifests itself as the "conservatives are all violent and want to shoot all liberals" thing that i see often here


So you agree with me as a matter of fact, but disagree with me on principle, got it.



> Both parties are impoverishing and disenfranchising americans, they just have different ways of doing it.


Yes, because after years of communist paranoia we have two parties "moderate" and "shameless corporatism", we don't even have a REAL liberal party; at least, not one that has the balls to do anything remotely resembling liberalism lest they be painted as America-Hating socialists and lambasted by conservative media.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 6, 2011)

CodArk2 said:


> yeah, it was locked for derailing and insults, course you ignore the insults part. Both sides were doing it . And i only said Random observer because someone else mentioned his name, i dont stalk people on FAF.


 Yes, I ignore the insults whereas you ignored the entirety of the reason and just said "derp. This proves my point. Conservatives are being oppressed here. Bawww" I like how you put words in our mouth but when we quote you you whine and bitch saying that we're twisting your words. Okay.


----------



## CodArk2 (Mar 6, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> Are you kidding me? How is "God is the State", "Everyone on welfare is a parasitic leech" and "Liberals are Socialists" not absolutist?
> 
> Furthermore how is "liberals stereotype more than conservatives" not trying to establish some sort of false dichotomy?
> 
> You just espoused the very sentiments you claim to hate.



Not all conservatives believe that. Lumping in all the religious people with the conservatives is just as right as lumping in communists with liberals. I am right leaning, I don't think that God is the State, I dont think that everyone, or even most people on welfare are leeches, and i dont think that all liberals are socialists. Most conservatives i talk to are a lot like me.



Zaraphayx said:


> So you agree with me as a matter of fact, but disagree with me on principle, got it.



I am not going to be stupid and say there arent conservative sites that say things like that. I dont like it. I might disagree with liberal policies in many areas, but that does not mean i have to be uncivil.



Zaraphayx said:


> Yes, because after years of communist paranoia we have two parties "moderate" and "shameless corporatism", we don't even have a REAL liberal party; at least, not one that has the balls to do anything remotely resembling liberalism lest they be painted as America-Hating socialists and lambasted by conservative media.



what conservative media? fox news? talk radio? most televised media leans to the left in the US, not the right. and telelvision is the media most americans get their news from. The net is coming up, but its not there yet, and its even between right and left. Talk radio is the only place conservatives really dominate a media form. In america we have moderate left wing and moderate right wing parties.



AleutheWolf said:


> Yes, I ignore the insults whereas you ignored the entirety of the reason and just said "derp. This proves my point. Conservatives are being oppressed here. Bawww" I like how you put words in our mouth but when we quote you you whine and bitch saying that we're twisting your words. Okay.



I was saying stop trying to paint me as a anti muslim racist or a racist in general. And i said that threads like that would be locked or deleted. Then showed a thread that was locked because it was derailed and insults were flying all over.


----------



## jeff (Mar 6, 2011)

CodArk2 said:


> what conservative media? fox news? talk radio? most televised media leans to the left in the US, not the right. and telelvision is the media most americans get their news from. The net is coming up, but its not there yet, and its even. Talk radio is the only place conservatives really dominate a media form. In america we have moderate left wing and moderate right wing parties.


 
actually i think most people know that the GOP dominates new social media including facebook and twitter (something theyve become notorious for)
and foxnews influenced cnn to change out their debate stand from 1:1 dems/reps to 2:1 reps:dems and openly admitted to tipping the debate in favor of republicans and because of the rhetoric from GOP-backed media even MSNBC fired phil donahue being that he was "a difficult face...amidst a war" since he was one of the only (if not the only) presenting anti-war views in spite of it being a somewhat common liberal viewpoint

currentTV and MSNBC are the only openly liberal televised news channels to my knowledge
i think that liberals generally only win in online print, if even that


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 6, 2011)

CodArk2 said:


> Not all conservatives believe that. Lumping in all the religious people with the conservatives is just as right as lumping in communists with liberals. I am right leaning, I don't think that God is the State, I dont think that everyone, or even most people on welfare are leeches, and i dont think that all liberals are socialists. Most conservatives i talk to are a lot like me.



Read: I never said you did.

Read: You and I have differing experiences with conservatives/liberals.

Conclude: Both sides are full of shit, you just object to being told your side is full of shit while saying that the other side is MORE full of shit; which is funny because from a completely empirical perspective your political figures/pundits are so full of shit that you can smell them from 2 states over.



> I am not going to be stupid and say there arent conservative sites that say things like that. I dont like it. I might disagree with liberal policies in many areas,* but that does not mean i have to be uncivil.*


Then I guess we can agree on something.




> what conservative media? fox news? talk radio? most televised media leans to the left in the US, not the right. and telelvision is the media most americans get their news from. The net is coming up, but its not there yet, and its even. Talk radio is the only place conservatives really dominate a media form.


I'm not debating who 'controls' the media, I'm stating that conservative media outlets exist and are much much more explicit and 'go-for-the-throat' than liberal media outlets. You should try arguing against what people say instead of what you wish they were saying. 

Also what Shartblaster said, you can't even strawman without being wrong.



> In america we have moderate left wing and moderate right wing parties.


Nope.jpg


----------



## CodArk2 (Mar 6, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> Read: You and I have differing experiences with conservatives/liberals.
> 
> Conclude: Both sides are full of shit, you just object to being told your side is full of shit while saying that the other side is MORE full of shit; which is funny because from a completely empirical perspective your political figures are so full of shit that you can smell them from 2 states over.



Both political parties are full of shit. I have been saying that for a good long time on FAF as well, though I always get shouted down when i compare the two parties. Because to borrow your phrase, liberals on FAF "just object to being told your side is full of shit while saying that the other side is MORE full of shit". I can agree the conservative side has its flaws, and outright idiotic beliefs, but so do liberals.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 6, 2011)

CodArk2 said:


> Both political parties are full of shit. I have been saying that for a good long time on FAF as well, though I always get shouted down when i compare the two parties. Because to borrow your phrase, liberals on FAF "just object to being told your side is full of shit while saying that the other side is MORE full of shit". I can agree the conservative side has its flaws, and outright idiotic beliefs, but so do liberals.


 
You've discovered that people are universally biased and stupid, fantastic.

This doesn't change the fact that the side you're rooting for would fire you and leave you destitute for the chance at a 1% profit margin, whereas liberal ideology centers on the welfare of the common man.

I eagerly await your verbose rephrasing of 'no u' without anything to back it up other than obvious common sense like 'liberals can be bad people too :c'


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 6, 2011)

CodArk2 said:


> I said threads being locked  and the user possibly infracted. Almost any thread that disagrees with liberal politics is locked. I may not agree with everything those people post, but it always descends into conservative bashing.
> 
> Random Observer is banned.
> Adenosis Silo is the other one you speak of, he is still on the site.
> ...


 
I dunno if it'll work but http://forums.furaffinity.net/search.php?searchid=826503 that thread was the only thread of his which was locked (including such classics as More Anti-Liberal Points, "Leave Palin Alone," "Bieber's Success Represents the Rejection of Leftism," "Study Proves Evolution is a Fraud because High School Biology Teachers") because it turned into exactly the kind of shitstorm he wanted.  If that link doesn't work, http://forums.furaffinity.net/members/35777-Adenosis-Silo and click "Find all started threads"

If your standard was conservatism = banned, then you'd either be banned, or have people calling for you to be banned all the time.  Same with Roose Hurro.  Except, nobody's hoping that you get banned.  Have either of you had that problem, that someone said they wanted you banned?  I don't think you or Roose should be banned.  I disagree with the beliefs and tactics you two a hold/use a lot (though I do believe some common ground can exist) but that's pretty much natural when our beliefs are based on fundamentally different foundations.  At least your primary goal is to state and argue what you believe, instead of "piss off those libtards," even if in some cases the arguments aren't in good faith and amount to "Don't respond until you read all 20 of these articles I got from a Google search, and if you don't, I win."

Stop pointing to exceptions (and ones that reflect poorly on you!) and claiming they prove your asserted rule.  It's kind of embarrassing.

EDIT: Oh, when I mentioned "tea partiers bringing guns to rallies" it was both in the context of holding up signs implying their use in political violence (we came unarmed... THIS TIME! if brown won't stop them browning will! "if ballot boxes don't work.." and the ever popular tree of liberty) AND the sheer fact that a liberal bringing a gun to a conservative rally (especially bush, circa 2004) would be immediately arrested and still be in prison to this day.  arrests/forceful removals were made simply for wearing anti-war shirts, yet bring a gun to an obama rally and you're exercising your right.  a conservative loudly interrupts and disrespect an obama meeting?  everyone drops everything to appease the loudmouth.  a liberal silently turning his back on hillary clinton during a hideously and multi-facetedly ironic speech? he gets dragged out and assaulted.

conservatives get to say and do whatever they want, while liberals get beaten and arrested for expressing themselves in far tamer ways.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 7, 2011)

Pity. The video was removed.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 7, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Pity. The video was removed.


 
Fucking spineless cowards.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 7, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Fucking spineless cowards.


 said something about copyright on my end.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 7, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> said something about copyright on my end.


 
Probably meaning one of the backers of the protest has claimed their demonstration as copyrighted content.


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 8, 2011)

The guy who submitted the copyright claim gives speeches about porn addiction.

Really.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 8, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> The guy who submitted the copyright claim gives speeches about porn addiction.
> 
> Really.


 
I googled the name and saw that but couldn't be sure it was the same guy.  Someone by the same name also ran for mayor of Santa Ana and lost.


Here's another video though:

[yt]7OeQ5dcBltg[/yt]

A bunch of guys on freerepublic organized this little rally on the White House, when towards the end as it was dying down they came across a Muslim man who had come to pray by the White House (for some reason, the guy who took the video asked a nearby cop about it later who said the man came to pray regularly).  The FReepers quickly surrounded the man and shouted at him while he prayed, one of them spread crosses at his feet (wtf?), and, well, it's all in the video.

There's an aftermath thread on FReep too where they were gloating about it, one commenter said they should bring a shaker of Bacon Bits next time.  It was pretty sickening.  The GOP really is becoming a White Nationalist party.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Mar 13, 2011)

I bet 5 fucking dollers half the shit he owns is made in different countries.


----------



## Aden (Mar 13, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> I bet 5 fucking dollers half the shit he owns is made in different countries.


 
Psh, at least 90%


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 14, 2011)

[yt]lX80vWJhtMk[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Mar 14, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> [video]


 
I love the instant discomfort of the two other hosts that are required to not voice disagreement


----------



## Lobar (Mar 15, 2011)

"and we can be grateful for that"

what the fucking shit


----------



## paxil rose (Mar 16, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> [yt]lX80vWJhtMk[/yt]


 
I laughed. Pretty hard.


----------



## Aden (Mar 17, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42117799/ns/travel-news/
teehee


----------

